# [Fri 2nd Sep 2011] Offline DJ night! FREE! (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Sep 2, 2011)

*OFFLINE DJ SPECIAL!*
*Friday 2nd Sept*




It's a last minute gig! And it's FREE!

*Prince Albert, 418 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton SW9 8LF*
Tel: 020 7274 3771. 10pm - 2am.
*FREE ADMISSION plus CHEAP BAR!*
Transport: 2 mins from Brixton tube/BR/buses.




Map and venue info



Permalink to this event

*It's a Friday night DJ special with the EDITOR (urban75) ready and willing to serve up an ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, electro, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills & Liberace in a floor stomping package. Feed him beers and watch him perform!*

*Your platter-rotators for the evening:*

*EDITOR (urban75)*
An ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills & Liberace in a floor stomping package.

*BLUESTREAK* (Beyond Fathomability)
Expect a party pack of big tunes from the returning DJ champ.

*MULTIMEDIA*
A reet riveting mix of original photos, old footage, protest photos, pop 45 sleeves, and more. Yeah!

» See club photos


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2011)

A reminder that this is happening in a few hours. Come along! Drink! Dance! Fall over!

Least that's what me and Bluestreak will be doing.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2011)

Me and Bluey had to work hard to get the drinkers moving but in the end we triumphed!











http://www.urban75.org/offline/offline-dj-sept-2011.html


----------

